# Land around Coweta / Meriwether



## bowtech brandon (Jan 3, 2015)

I am looking for land to lease around Coweta / Meriwether or Troup.

2 people looking for 400-600 acres. 

We have everything to build a great hunting location.


----------



## DougCHT (Jan 4, 2015)

Lets pool our resources together...


----------



## DouglasB. (Jan 4, 2015)

Add 2 more to the wait list. We could have quite the club it appears. Now... where's the land???


----------



## DougCHT (Jan 9, 2015)

Bump


----------



## DCHunter (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey man, I like your avatar, whats' the story?


----------



## DougCHT (Jan 9, 2015)

Mom and baby (pictured) hit by a car.   My neighbor raised the fawn via bottle until he was old/smart enough to jump the 4' fence.   Still hangs around the neighborhood ( now a 6 pointer)


----------



## bowtech brandon (Jan 11, 2015)

If I hear of anything I will let you know. I am actively looking. I also will look in the Auburn/Opelika as well as we both have lifetime Alabama license.

I found a great place in Hoganville, just too many people. 

I do not mind paying up to $2k each for the land as long as it has long term potential.


----------



## DougCHT (Jan 12, 2015)

Same here!


----------



## bowtech brandon (Jan 12, 2015)

What is your background? I am not really interested in joining a huge club. We have managed our land for 7 years by ourselves. We have a tractor and all the implements. We use golf carts, no 4 wheelers. We typically hunt lockons because of noise. We usually put out a camera for every 20 acres. Thats our story. I am wanting a tract that we can manage and not have a board of directors to answer to. No more than 4 people. I can do up to 800 acres with 4 people at $2k each.


----------



## bowtech brandon (Jan 12, 2015)

580 acres in Troup.
1 person looking for another 3.


----------



## DougCHT (Jan 12, 2015)

We have always had a family oriented club.  Always practiced quality deer management and have always pick/chose spots and shared locations.   We select land based on convenience, quality deer, and ability to manage/create food plots.  I hunt from 30 minutes before dark until at least 10:30-11:00am and from 3-3:30 pm until dark 30.   I stay put on my area and do not wander around and always know where everybody is so not to disturb their hunt.   As for $$$, we negotiate with land owners a fair price ( usually their property taxes) for the years worth of hunting.   I have never paid more than $600 due to the fact we negotiate a property that fits our needs ( small club)


----------



## Beenslayin (Jan 13, 2015)

How much Brandon? I live in Sharpsburg.


----------



## DougCHT (Jan 14, 2015)

Troup county is nice, where and how much?


----------



## bowtech brandon (Jan 15, 2015)

Its listed under-----Lease Looking for Members and Land for Lease - Georgia Only 
01-08-2015, 10:30 PM
rolltidefan 
Join Date: May 2009
Location: West, Georgia

 Troup County Club Looking For 2 Members
Club in south central Troup County is looking for 2 members for the 2015 season. Here are some bullet points about the club:

* 580 acres
* 4 Members Total
* Dues have been $1300/year
* No visitors period!
* Includes spouse and kids up to age 18, no exceptions.
* Good Interior Road System
* Gated/Secure
* No Hogs
* Flat Shoals Creek Borders Property
* Each Member Gets One Primary Stand Location
* Pines, New Cut over, Small Creeks and Streams

If interested PM me and I can answer any questions you may have.


----------

